# comprar oro en Venezuela



## franvenezuela (28 Dic 2011)

Hola a todos/as;
es la primera vez que entro en este foro y lo hago con intenciòn de que algunos de los que tenèis màs conocimiento que yo(mi conocimiento es nulo) me ècheis una mano.
El tema es que actualmente trabajo en Venezuela y estarè allì un tiempo, un año y pico. Alli me pagan una cierta cantidad de dinero en metàlico en Bolivares para mis gastos en el paìs. He estado viendo la posibilidad de comprar oro en Venezuela como inversiòn con el dinero que me sobra al mes(unos 1000 € al cambio) pero tengo bastantes dudas. Os cuento:

- Cual oro es mejor comprar; monedas, lingotes,joyas...?
-Es mejor comprar mes a mes o esperar a tener una cierta cantidad de Bolivares acumulados?
-Hay algùn problema en la frontera para traer el oro?
- Aqui es fàcil vender el oro que traiga? y sobre todo, es rentable hacer lo que pienso?

Bueno, como veis tengo bastantes dudas. A ver si alguien me echa un cable.

Un saludo y gracias anticipadas


----------



## serhost (28 Dic 2011)

Procura deshacerte de los bolivares que te sobren o convierte a euro/dolar/libra/moneda decente.

En cuanto al oro, no sé, algún gollum del foro te asesorará mejor.


----------



## gurrumino (28 Dic 2011)

Comprar, monedas.
" , segun veas los precios , lo que no depende del tiempo .
Problema en aduana , ni idea.
Es facil, si pones buen precio.
Es rentable, segun a como lo compres, y a como lo vendas.

Si me equivoco ::, me corrijan.


----------



## duval81 (28 Dic 2011)

Supongo que te venderán el oro a un precio normal, no serán tan tontos... a ver si piensas que te lo van a regalar...

Sobre qué comprar -> monedas de onza parece que es lo que más fácil salida tiene


----------



## gamusino30 (28 Dic 2011)

Para que contestáis, viene a proponeros un negocio.


----------



## franvenezuela (28 Dic 2011)

Bueno...yo no tenìa intenciòn de proponer ningùn negocio,simplemente resolver dudas,nada màs.
Por lo que veo, es mejor cambiar allì los Bolivares por Euros o Dolares que comprar oro. Lo de comprar Euros ya lo llevo haciendo unos meses. En el cambio "extraoficial" los he cambiado a 12`70 por lo que creo que està muy bien. 
En todo caso a ver si hay alguien que me aclare un poco màs el tema del oro.
Gracias a todos. Y repito: no he entrado aqui con intenciòn de proponer negocios a nadie


----------



## orreaga (28 Dic 2011)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Bueno...yo no tenìa intenciòn de proponer ningùn negocio,simplemente resolver dudas,nada màs.
> *Por lo que veo, es mejor cambiar allì los Bolivares por Euros o Dolares que comprar oro*. Lo de comprar Euros ya lo llevo haciendo unos meses. En el cambio "extraoficial" los he cambiado a 12`70 por lo que creo que està muy bien.
> En todo caso a ver si hay alguien que me aclare un poco màs el tema del oro.
> Gracias a todos. Y repito: no he entrado aqui con intenciòn de proponer negocios a nadie



Si señor, negocio redondo donde los haya :rolleye:


----------



## palodearia (28 Dic 2011)

Es el negociazo... para el que tiene y vende euros, por supuesto.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Dic 2011)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Hola a todos/as;
> es la primera vez que entro en este foro y lo hago con intenciòn de que algunos de los que tenèis màs conocimiento que yo(mi conocimiento es nulo) me ècheis una mano.
> El tema es que actualmente trabajo en Venezuela y estarè allì un tiempo, un año y pico. Alli me pagan una cierta cantidad de dinero en metàlico en Bolivares para mis gastos en el paìs. He estado viendo la posibilidad de comprar oro en Venezuela como inversiòn con el dinero que me sobra al mes(unos 1000 € al cambio) pero tengo bastantes dudas. Os cuento:
> 
> ...



Hola Franvenezuela. 

¿Como está el dólar subvencionado para importar o hacer turismo?. Sigue el Estado cambiando a un tipo fijo bolívares/dolares?. 

Y cómo está ahora mismo en la calle el cambio de bolívares a dólares, sería interesante saberlo. 

Conozco a un tipo que tiene unas barcas de pesca y tienen que ir escoltados y armados hasta los dientes para que no le quiten el pescado. Imagínate pasar oro por una de las aduanas más corruptas. 

Esmeraldas de Colombia, hay un gran negocio que pasan por la frontera de Venezuela. Si sales vivo puedes hacerte rico. :


----------



## franvenezuela (28 Dic 2011)

A ver, por lo poco que yo sè,ya que llevo solo 4 meses en Venezuela, el cambio oficial es malisimo, pero tan malo que practicamente nadie lo tiene en cuenta...Excepto los grande hoteles,las casas de cambio y los bancos todo el mundo se guia por el cambio extraofical. Donde trabajo hay gente de varias nacionalidades y entre nosotros nos vamos cambiando Bolivares, Dolares o Euros segùn lo que necesita cada uno. Todos estos cambios(y todos los cambios de moneda extraoficales) se guian por una web que se llama "Lechuga Verde". Esta web es la referencia para todos los movimientos de cambios de moneda.
En cuanto al tema de los escoltas..no me sorprende. Nosotros somos un grupo de 12 españoles y vamos en coches blindados y con escoltas tambien armados hasta los dientes...En fin, Venezuela es muy peligrosa...pero mucho,mucho,mucho...
Por lo que veo el tema del oro no es muy buena historia...mejor intentar cambiar los Bolivares por Euros o Dolares. 
Bueno, no sè, es que desde mis pocoss conocimientos estando en un país productor de oro lo lògico sería que fuese un buen negocio comprar allì,no?

PD.: Cuando yo me vine de vacaciones el cambio Bolivares-Euros estaba a 12`70 y Bolivares-Dolares a 8`5 creo recordar. Pero como ya dije todos los cambios se rijen por la web Lechuga Verde.


----------



## franvenezuela (28 Dic 2011)

El Secretario; el cambio en la calle cuando yo me vine de vacaciones era Bolivares-Euros a 12`70 y Bolivares-Dolares a 8`5 creo recordar. Pero como ya dije en el anterior posto todos estos cambios se guian por la web Lechuga Verde.


----------



## El Secretario (28 Dic 2011)

franvenezuela dijo:


> A ver, por lo poco que yo sè,ya que llevo solo 4 meses en Venezuela, el cambio oficial es malisimo, pero tan malo que practicamente nadie lo tiene en cuenta...Excepto los grande hoteles,las casas de cambio y los bancos todo el mundo se guia por el cambio extraofical. Donde trabajo hay gente de varias nacionalidades y entre nosotros nos vamos cambiando Bolivares, Dolares o Euros segùn lo que necesita cada uno. Todos estos cambios(y todos los cambios de moneda extraoficales) se guian por una web que se llama "Lechuga Verde". Esta web es la referencia para todos los movimientos de cambios de moneda.
> En cuanto al tema de los escoltas..no me sorprende. Nosotros somos un grupo de 12 españoles y vamos en coches blindados y con escoltas tambien armados hasta los dientes...En fin, Venezuela es muy peligrosa...pero mucho,mucho,mucho...
> Por lo que veo el tema del oro no es muy buena historia...mejor intentar cambiar los Bolivares por Euros o Dolares.
> Bueno, no sè, es que desde mis pocoss conocimientos estando en un país productor de oro lo lògico sería que fuese un buen negocio comprar allì,no?




El dólar subvencionadoooo acuérdese de esto!!, que conozco un alemán con una empresa de importación en Florida que se sacó tres millones de euros. ¿Cual es el cambio oficial Bolívares/dólares?, el extraoficial ya lo cambiaremos después. 

Y plástico virgen, a ver a cuanto se lo dejan a un autóctono, no para exportar Lástima que no pueda traerse una cuba de gasolina, porque allí no sé como está ahora el litro, pero no hace mucho iba a 5 céntimos o así. 

Venezuela es un país para hacer mucho dinero, pero a manta si se sabe uno mover. La pega que también es muy peligroso. 

Suerte.


----------



## palodearia (28 Dic 2011)

El problema con el oro veneco es que no eres el primero en tener esa idea  .Con el control de divisas que hay y sobre todo, con una moneda que cada día se parece más al papel higinéico por la alta inflacción... obviamente el oro no es que esté barato. Además de que no vas a encontrar "compro oro" como si fuera eso el Madrid postburbu, si no sabes del negocio es muy probable que te timen.

Lo mejor que puedes hacer es pedir a tu empresa que te pague en una cuenta fuera del país, como hacen casi todos los expats.


----------



## franvenezuela (28 Dic 2011)

Pues ya me enterarè cuando llegue del cambio oficial. Aunque, y perdona mi ignorancia, no entiendo lo del plástico..
Pues la gasolina, està muuy,muy barata..Llenar un depòsito de 80 litros sale por aproximadamente 50 centimos de euro...
palodearia; mi empresa ya me paga en mi cuenta española. El tema es que,además de mi sueldo, me dan un dinero en bolivares para gastar y de ese dinero me sobra todos los meses una cantidad aprox. de 1000€ al cambio. Mi problema es lo que hacer con ese dinero que me sobra mensualmente. 
Lo que comentais de cambiarlo a moneda fuerte sería perfecto pero claro...aqui es facilisimo cambiar euros o dolares a Bolivares, pero al revés es muy dificil....Yo voy cambiando pequeñas cantidades pero aún así me quedo con dinero, por eso pensé lo del oro...


----------



## serhost (29 Dic 2011)

vaya, si que te paga la empresa franvenezuela ¿se te puede preguntar de qué trabajas?


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Dic 2011)

Ni euros ni dolares, representan deuda bancaria de un sistema quebrado.

Oro. Eso es dinero real, oro. Monedas: Krugerrands, Maples, Filarmónicas, etc, o lingotes de marcas conocidas.


----------



## palodearia (29 Dic 2011)

franvenezuela dijo:


> palodearia; mi empresa ya me paga en mi cuenta española. El tema es que,además de mi sueldo, me dan un dinero en bolivares para gastar y de ese dinero me sobra todos los meses una cantidad aprox. de 1000€ al cambio.



Es que a mis compis expats de chamozuela el dinero de la comisión de servicio, dietas, o como lo llamen, también se lo dan en la moneda que piden, así que luego ellos juegan con el cambio, para no encontrarse en tu situación.

Lo que no entiendo es que no te enteraras de cómo estaba el país hasta que fuiste. ¿No te había dado por investigar el bloqueo de divisas y el mercado negro que tienen montado?? Tenías que ver los tejemanejes de ventas de cupos de dólares que se traen en estas fechas en las redes sociales todos ellos.


----------



## franvenezuela (29 Dic 2011)

palodearia; yo no tengo posibilidad de que me paguen ese dinero en otra moneda. El concepto es para gastos en el país en que trabajo por eso nos lo dan obligatoriamente en moneda local. 
La verdad no me preocupé de enterarme de nada de este país. La situación me la encontré allí y, al ver que me sobraba es cantidad de dinero, fue cuando empecé a pensar en la posibilidad de mover ese dinero.
serhost; trabajo en el sector de la producción de energía.


----------



## serhost (29 Dic 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> Ni euros ni dolares, representan deuda bancaria de un sistema quebrado.
> 
> Oro. Eso es dinero real, oro. Monedas: Krugerrands, Maples, Filarmónicas, etc, o lingotes de marcas conocidas.



¿Pagas la comida en oro? Pues no es dinero. Vas a un restaurante y te dejan pagar en oro? vas al cine y te dejan pagar en oro? vas a comprar una casa y te la dejan pagar en oro?

El oro NO es dinero, se puede convertir en dinero pero NO lo es directamente.


----------



## serhost (29 Dic 2011)

franvenezuela dijo:


> palodearia; yo no tengo posibilidad de que me paguen ese dinero en otra moneda. El concepto es para gastos en el país en que trabajo por eso nos lo dan obligatoriamente en moneda local.
> La verdad no me preocupé de enterarme de nada de este país. La situación me la encontré allí y, al ver que me sobraba es cantidad de dinero, fue cuando empecé a pensar en la posibilidad de mover ese dinero.
> serhost; trabajo en el sector de la producción de energía.



Vaya, pues ya sabes, a negociar en el mercado negro me temo.

Si andas por otros países, el consejo que daban antes los bancos (ni bueno ni malo) era tener el dinero en al menos dos divisas fuertes: dolares, libras, etc de modo que, si ibas ahorrando y te hacía falta dinero, tirases de la divisa más favorable del momento y si te movías a alguno de estos países gastabas la divisa local.

Yo te aconsejaría dólares porque parece que suben y estás "cerca" de EEUU.


----------



## palodearia (29 Dic 2011)

Al respecto de eso, en general el dólar se mueve mejor en Latam que el euro, y vas a perder menos bolos al cambiarlo


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Dic 2011)

serhost dijo:


> ¿Pagas la comida en oro? Pues no es dinero. Vas a un restaurante y te dejan pagar en oro? vas al cine y te dejan pagar en oro? vas a comprar una casa y te la dejan pagar en oro?
> 
> El oro NO es dinero, se puede convertir en dinero pero NO lo es directamente.



No confundas el dinero con la moneda-deuda. Que la dictadura bancocrática haya agilipollado a la población para esquilmarla hasta el punto de que no es capaz de conocer lo que es dinero y los que es es deuda, es una cuestión distinta.


----------



## serhost (29 Dic 2011)

Telecomunista dijo:


> No confundas el dinero con la moneda-deuda. Que la dictadura bancocrática haya agilipollado a la población para esquilmarla hasta el punto de que no es capaz de conocer lo que es dinero y los que es es deuda, es una cuestión distinta.



Lo que hay que oir...


----------



## Telecomunista (29 Dic 2011)

serhost dijo:


> Lo que hay que oir...



¿Niegas acaso que las monedas fiat son deuda, una promesa de pago?

¿Sabías que sin crecimiento un sistema basado en deuda está quebrado y que ese crecimiento es imposible globalmente desde 2005 por los límites físicos al crecimiento?


----------



## franvenezuela (5 Ene 2012)

Bueno, gracias a todos por los comentarios y por la ayuda. Mañana regreso a Venezuela de nuevo. Según lo que me habéis dicho intentaré ir cambiando Bolivares por Dólares.
De todos modos he estado hablando con compañeros caraqueños y me dicen que tienen contactos para comprar monedas de oro en Venezuela. El problema es que no tengo ni idea de este tema así que seguiré preguntando por aqui esperando que me écheis una mano para valorar la compra.
Mi próximo mensaje será desde el otro lado del charco!!!


----------



## franvenezuela (10 Ene 2012)

*Algunas monedas que hay por aqui..*

Hola de nuevo, pues ya llevo aqui unos dias y he estado investigando el mercado. Aquí es casi que imposible conseguir monedas de las habituales pero hay un buen mercado de monedas de oro venezolanas de las que no tengo ni idea. A ver si alguien me puede decir si alguna de estas monedas tendría ¨salida¨en España. Las monedas que he visto por ahora son estas:

Venezuela 1000 Bolívares NGC MS 65 - Gallito de las Rocas (Alas con Plumas) (30,09gr)

Venezuela 100 Bolívares de Oro (1886 - 1889) - Colección de 4 Pachanos (116,13gr)

Venezuela (1879-1912) Colección Completa de 11 monedas de 20 Bolívares de Oro (63,87gr)
Venezuela 2010 50 Bolívares de Oro - 70 Aniversario del BCV (31,1gr)

Venezuela 2010 200 Bolívares en Oro (Espejo) - Alba de la Independencia (31.10gr)

Venezuela 2010 200 Bolívares en Oro (Espejo) - Desembarco en La Vela de Coro (31.10gr)

A ver si alguien me puede decir algo. Gracias


----------



## serhost (10 Ene 2012)

Que te asesoren bien, ahí las estafas son el pan de cada día.


----------



## duval81 (10 Ene 2012)

Pues sí que ha dado de sí este post...
En principio yo creo que las mejores serían las pequeñas (más fácil de detectar posibles timos que en lingotes o monedas grandes).
Las de 1 onza exacta posiblemente sean las mejores. 
En todo caso, salvo que las consigas a buen precio, no le veo futuro, porque luego te costará más venderlas, y por otro lado, ¿no tendrías problemas para sacarlas del país?
A ver si luego algún corrupto en aduanas te las confisca, y luego se las mete en el bolso.


----------



## franvenezuela (10 Ene 2012)

En la aduana no hay problema, seguro que lo puedo pasar sin ninguna duda.
Voy a ver si me entero del precio de alguna moneda para ver si me podeis orientar de si merece la pena o no.Gracias


----------



## franvenezuela (10 Ene 2012)

Por ejemplo, la moneda de 200 Bolívares en Oro (Espejo) del 2010 - Alba de la Independencia (31.10gr) se puede conseguir por unos 900 euros. Como lo ves?


----------



## gurrumino (10 Ene 2012)

De que ley es el oro de esas monedas ?.


----------



## Telecomunista (11 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Por ejemplo, la moneda de 200 Bolívares en Oro (Espejo) del 2010 - Alba de la Independencia (31.10gr) se puede conseguir por unos 900 euros. Como lo ves?



Es tipo esta?

ITEM No. 246635 - Venezuela 2010 200 Bolívares en Oro (Espejo) - Desembarco en La Vela de Coro (31.10gr) - Coleccionables coleSUVI - Monedas, billetes, estampillas, barajitas y mucho más!













Parece que pone ley 999 luego es oro puro.

La onza está a ~1280 euros luego ese precio no es nada normal.

Midela, pesala y hazle la prueba de densidad del agua. Si es auténtica te la están regalando. No tendrás problemas en venderla.


----------



## serhost (11 Ene 2012)

Telecomunista, es que no sabes que EEUU tiene una máquina que convierte el oro en plomo, seguramente lo habrá confirmado hasta el mismísimo Hugo Chávez por televisión en exclusiva para su canal.


----------



## franvenezuela (11 Ene 2012)

Efectivamente, esa es una de las monedas que he visto. El tipo me ha hecho una oferta, a ver que os parece. Me ofrece 4 monedas, dos de oro y dos de plata, todas de ley 999 y de una onza cada una. Me pide por las 4 monedas aproximadamente 2.400 euros al cambio. Por lo que dices es más que buen precio. Ahora me queda investigar la reputación del vendedor. Es lo único que puedo hacer, intentar averiguar todo lo que pueda sobre él por que lo que me comentas de la prueba del agua no tengo ni idea. Por cierto, me dice que están en su caja original y me las entrega junto con certificado de autenticidad. aunque bueno, supongo que tambien me podría engañar con el certificado ya que en mi vida he visto uno..

Lo que si que estoy viendo es que el mejor negocio no es comprar aqui el oro y llevarlo a España sino al revés. aquí se cotizan muchisimo las monedas de las que se habla en este foro habitualmente. Es decir, los Pandas, las Filarmonicas y ese tipo de monedas. aqui te las sacan de las manos. Voy a investigar tambien este tema a ver..


----------



## duval81 (11 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es una de las monedas que he visto. El tipo me ha hecho una oferta, a ver que os parece. Me ofrece 4 monedas, dos de oro y dos de plata, todas de ley 999 y de una onza cada una. Me pide por las 4 monedas aproximadamente 2.400 euros al cambio. Por lo que dices es más que buen precio. Ahora me queda investigar la reputación del vendedor. Es lo único que puedo hacer, intentar averiguar todo lo que pueda sobre él por que lo que me comentas de la prueba del agua no tengo ni idea. Por cierto, me dice que están en su caja original y me las entrega junto con certificado de autenticidad. aunque bueno, supongo que tambien me podría engañar con el certificado ya que en mi vida he visto uno..
> 
> Lo que si que estoy viendo es que el mejor negocio no es comprar aqui el oro y llevarlo a España sino al revés. aquí se cotizan muchisimo las monedas de las que se habla en este foro habitualmente. Es decir, los Pandas, las Filarmonicas y ese tipo de monedas. aqui te las sacan de las manos. Voy a investigar tambien este tema a ver..




Como te las quiten de las manos al precio que te venden ésas... poco negocio harás.

Tal vez deberías comprar algo para analizar monedas antes de meterme en jardines (¿un ácido?)


----------



## Robespierre (11 Ene 2012)

Si finalmente compruebas que son correctas y tal, lo mejor que puedes hacer es comprar un buen puñado de ellas todas las que puedas que aquí les das salida y con beneficios seguro aún vendiéndolas a menor precio de lo que deberías.. es mi opinión.


----------



## franvenezuela (11 Ene 2012)

duval81 dijo:


> Como te las quiten de las manos al precio que te venden ésas... poco negocio harás.
> 
> El tema es que te las quitan de las manos a muy buen precio de venta. Por lo que me han contado aqui es dificilisimo conseguirlas y están muy valoradas por eso las pagan muy bien. Me refiero a que es muy fácil venderlas a muy buen precio, es decir, sacandoles un buen beneficio.


----------



## franvenezuela (11 Ene 2012)

En lo que si que tienes razón es en que debería de intentar controlar algo más del tema para que no me la metan doblada...


----------



## gurrumino (11 Ene 2012)

No se ,no se, parece un negocio demasiado redondo, es raro que no este explotado ya.


----------



## Telecomunista (12 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es una de las monedas que he visto. El tipo me ha hecho una oferta, a ver que os parece. Me ofrece 4 monedas, dos de oro y dos de plata, todas de ley 999 y de una onza cada una. Me pide por las 4 monedas aproximadamente 2.400 euros al cambio. Por lo que dices es más que buen precio. Ahora me queda investigar la reputación del vendedor. Es lo único que puedo hacer, intentar averiguar todo lo que pueda sobre él por que lo que me comentas de la prueba del agua no tengo ni idea. Por cierto, me dice que están en su caja original y me las entrega junto con certificado de autenticidad. aunque bueno, supongo que tambien me podría engañar con el certificado ya que en mi vida he visto uno..
> 
> Lo que si que estoy viendo es que el mejor negocio no es comprar aqui el oro y llevarlo a España sino al revés. aquí se cotizan muchisimo las monedas de las que se habla en este foro habitualmente. Es decir, los Pandas, las Filarmonicas y ese tipo de monedas. aqui te las sacan de las manos. Voy a investigar tambien este tema a ver..



Seguramente sea autentica y lo que ocurre es que ahí el euro se cotiza mucho más, porque si no no tiene mucha lógica. O el que te las vende no actualiza precios desde hace mucho...

En cualquier caso debes llevarte un calibre y una bascula y tomarle las medidas.







"Al igual que la serie anterior, la ley es 999 y el peso es 1 onza troy para ambas aleaciones. El diámetro de la moneda de oro es 32 mm con espesor de 2,4 mm, mientras que la de plata es 38,61 mm con espesor de 3 mm. El canto de ambas es estriado y la calidad de ambas es Proof."

Por lo que leo aquí al parecer con esas monedas ocurrió algo parecido a lo que ocurrió el año pasado con las monedas de 12 en España.

"Las monedas de oro fueron vendidas a un valor cercano a los Bs. 7000 y las de plata en Bs. 140, cada una; en un momento en que el oro estaba rompiendo la barrera de los US$ 1200 y la plata la de US$ 18. Debido a la pureza de las monedas y al bajo precio respecto al mercado internacional, esto representó una gran oportunidad de para muchas personas interesadas en el negocio de la fundición del oro y plata. Tales individuos, buscaron maneras de burlar el limite de venta de monedas por persona y adquirir más de una pieza. Algunos llegaron al punto de desechar en plena calle los estuches y protectores. Cuando el BCV se dio cuenta de la situación, se cerró la venta y muchos coleccionistas (verdaderos interesdos en poseer estas piezas) quedamos por fuera de la compra.

Amigos coleccionistas me comentaban decepcionados que buscaron, en los días siguientes, entre los fundidores para plantearles la posibilidad de adquirir alguna de estas piezas a precios más elevados, con tal de rescatarlas del horno y completar su colección, que la respuesta de ellos es que ya era demasiado tarde. " 

La prueba del agua para medir la densidad es esta. Se basa en el principio de Arquímides. La densidad del oro es 19.30 g·cm−3.


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xYdSEAm-7uI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Si algún dia la vendes en España acuérdate de mi .


----------



## Stopford (12 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es una de las monedas que he visto. El tipo me ha hecho una oferta, a ver que os parece. Me ofrece 4 monedas, dos de oro y dos de plata, todas de ley 999 y de una onza cada una. Me pide por las 4 monedas aproximadamente 2.400 euros al cambio. Por lo que dices es más que buen precio. Ahora me queda investigar la reputación del vendedor. Es lo único que puedo hacer, intentar averiguar todo lo que pueda sobre él por que lo que me comentas de la prueba del agua no tengo ni idea. Por cierto, me dice que están en su caja original y me las entrega junto con certificado de autenticidad. aunque bueno, supongo que tambien me podría engañar con el certificado ya que en mi vida he visto uno..
> 
> Lo que si que estoy viendo es que el mejor negocio no es comprar aqui el oro y llevarlo a España sino al revés. aquí se cotizan muchisimo las monedas de las que se habla en este foro habitualmente. Es decir, los Pandas, las Filarmonicas y ese tipo de monedas. aqui te las sacan de las manos. Voy a investigar tambien este tema a ver..



Me extraña que el negocio sea tan obvio y rentable. Conozco personalmente varios venezolanos con algo de pasta y siempre se quejan del coñazo que es sacar pasta de venezuela, si no me equivoco las transferencias al extranjero están controladas verdad? Lo que has panteado parece ser rentable no sólo el hecho de comprar monedas de oro para sacar el dinero si no que incluso es rentable meter moneda extranjera para repatriar el dinero... Podrías estar haciendo esto ad-infinitum y ser millonario y mandabas a Iberdrola al carajo.

En mi opinión algo esta mal, el mercado no puede ser tan jodidamente ineficiente así que andate con mucho ojo.

Pd.- He supuesto que seras de ingenieria de Iberdrola o de alguna ingenieria de electrica del tipo, he conocido varios grupos y todos eran tal y como cuentas. Os mueven en grupo, casas o urbanizaciones todos juntos, muchos viajes a casa y ningun contacto con la realidad local. Es la táctica de estas empresas para tener a sus expats currando como cabrones.


----------



## franvenezuela (12 Ene 2012)

Joer, gracias por la ayuda a todos. A ver si voy aprendiendo para ver si me decido a hacer la operación.
Efectivamente las transferencias al extranjero están prohibidas. De todos modos algún modo se puede hacer seguro ya que aqui hay empresas multinacionales que se llevarán el dinero que ganan aqui. Bueno, esto es una teoría mia.
No trabajo para Iberdrola pero sí para una empresa similar. efectivamente nos tienen muy controlados como bien dices. pero es que aqui tiene que ser así por seguridad. Con decirte que en Caracas mueren de media cada fin de semana unas 150 personas por arma de fuego te lo digo todo..El año pasado murieron casi 30.000 personas en Venezuela de muerte violenta, 4 veces el número de muertos en la guerra de Irak...Es decir, que prefiero que me tengan controlado por que si no creo que duraramos mucho aqui.
Bueno, seguiré investigando.Gracias por la ayuda. ya me acordaré de vosotros si al final me meto en el lío y me llevo las monedas.


----------



## chuty4 (12 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Joer, gracias por la ayuda a todos. A ver si voy aprendiendo para ver si me decido a hacer la operación.
> Efectivamente las transferencias al extranjero están prohibidas. De todos modos algún modo se puede hacer seguro ya que aqui hay empresas multinacionales que se llevarán el dinero que ganan aqui. Bueno, esto es una teoría mia.
> No trabajo para Iberdrola pero sí para una empresa similar. efectivamente nos tienen muy controlados como bien dices. pero es que aqui tiene que ser así por seguridad. Con decirte que en Caracas mueren de media cada fin de semana unas 150 personas por arma de fuego te lo digo todo..El año pasado murieron casi 30.000 personas en Venezuela de muerte violenta, 4 veces el número de muertos en la guerra de Irak...Es decir, que prefiero que me tengan controlado por que si no creo que duraramos mucho aqui.
> Bueno, seguiré investigando.Gracias por la ayuda. ya me acordaré de vosotros si al final me meto en el lío y me llevo las monedas.



sigue informando, es valioso lo que cuentas


----------



## Stopford (12 Ene 2012)

franvenezuela dijo:


> Joer, gracias por la ayuda a todos. A ver si voy aprendiendo para ver si me decido a hacer la operación.
> Efectivamente las transferencias al extranjero están prohibidas. De todos modos algún modo se puede hacer seguro ya que aqui hay empresas multinacionales que se llevarán el dinero que ganan aqui. Bueno, esto es una teoría mia.
> 
> (...)



Pero es que para una empresa es "relativamente" fácil expatriar fondos: se le factura desde otros paises costes de representación o falsos, se juega con los precios de transferencias, etc. El problema en estos paises es para los particulares. Yo vivi en un país con control de salidas de dinero y también me pagaban parte en moneda local y por ejemplo aproveché para darme caprichos comprando artesania local y antigüedades.


----------

